# Can't open phone through USB



## Kuka (May 20, 2014)

I am running win-8 on an asus. My phone is alcatel one touch fierce. 

Usually when plugged in I get a prompt to open my files on my phone. Of course, not anymore. 

I have restarted my computer.

In devices and printers my device was labeled something like "ALCATEL one touch" and had a trouble shoot icon next to it. I trouble shooted. "This device cannot start. (Code 10) The process hosting the driver for this device has terminated." I unplugged it and plugged it back in... Now it says "MT65xx Android phone" and says "This device is working properly."

In "driver" tab. The option to uninstall, disable, roll back driver, and update driver is for lack of a better term, un-clickable. 

The prompt when plugged in still does not show up and all I want is to be able to mess with my files. Pictures, music, ect. Why has windows turned into such dirt?

... Sorry, that's beside the issue.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most likely a driver glitch. Disconnect the phone, uninstall the phone from Device Manager, and reboot. When you connect the phone, Windows should then reinstall.

You may also want to test on another computer. It's possible the phone is faulty.

EDIT: try a different USB cable.


----------



## Kuka (May 20, 2014)

It wont let me uninstall... And when I disconnect my phone the icon for it disappears.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That is not Device Manager. That is the device properties. (Assuming Win8 still have Device Manager).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes Windows 8 still has Device Manager. 
Drag your mouse to the lower right hand side of your screen, activate the* charms* bar. Go to *Search* and type* devmgmt.msc* Right click* devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, do you have any devices with yellow Flags? or Under* U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers, do you have an *Unknown Device*? If so, these devices need drivers installed. 
If you have a yellow flag for your phone, right click it and *Uninstall* it. Unplug the USB cable from the computer end. Restart the computer. When the computer comes back up, plug the USB cable into a different USB port on the computer.


----------



## Kuka (May 20, 2014)

This is what I get with my phone plugged in. I'm not sure which one identifies as my phone. :ermm:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you do not have any other USB Mass Storage devices attached (USB Flash Drive, HDD, Card Reader etc) then that would be your phone. 
You can download this app to your computer to access the SD card, but not the internal memory: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mohammadag.samsungusbmassstorageenabler


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't test on this PC, but the phone may not be listed under USB devices.


----------



## Kuka (May 20, 2014)

Is there any other way of accessing my phone's files without having to use another PC?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The phone itself or a computer.

Also, the computer OS has be to supported by the phone software.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

whether or not the popup appears when you first plug in the phone, there should be an entry in windows explorer where you can access your phone. It will be under the devices and drives. Does it show one? it will show empty unless you are logged into the phone itself.


----------

